# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Почему с преданными случаются несчастья?

## Милана

А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью? Меня последние пять лет этот вопрос добивает.

----------


## Светлана )

> А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью?


Милана, про это же было уже:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6916

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью? Меня последние пять лет этот вопрос добивает.


Не переживайте. Законы кармы неумолимы. Если кто-то наслаждается греховно, он за это обязательно ответит. И за преданных не переживайте, если с преданным даже случается что-то с обычной точки зрения неблагоприятное, преданный воспринимает это как милость Кришны, и таким образом, это становится в высшей степени благоприятным, поскольку приближает его к Кришне. 

А в целом дается такое наставление преданным:

" Пока у нас есть тело, оно будет подвержено воздействию климатических перемен, болезней, стихийных бедствий и прочих проявлений тройственных материальных страданий. Это неизбежно. Иногда мы получаем письма, в которых преданные-неофиты спрашивают, почему они продолжают болеть, несмотря на то, что занимаются преданным служением. Из этого стиха они должны уяснить, что им нужно научиться терпению (двандва-титикшайа) . Материальный мир — это мир противоположностей. Преданный не должен думать, что раз он заболел, значит лишился сознания Кришны. В сознании Кришны можно оставаться, невзирая ни на какие материальные препятствия. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.14) Господь Шри Кришна говорит: тамс титикшасва бхарата — «Дорогой Арджуна, терпеливо переноси все невзгоды и, что бы ни случилось, продолжай действовать в сознании Кришны»." (ШБ 4.22.24 комментарий)

----------


## Милана

> Милана, про это же было уже:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6916


Может и было,но от этого совсем не легче. Я каждый день об этом думаю. Мне после массы таких примеров в храм ходить тяжело. У меня самый настоящий духовный кризис именно из-за этого уже давно.

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый Аннирудха прабху,я поняла,что это, конечно,здорово философствовать,пока лично с тобой такого не случилось,а когда это с вами произойдёт,то философия не спасёт,а может,даже отвращение к ней появится. Вы скажете Богу,я столько молился,столько жертвовал,никак не грешил,за что же Ты со мной так поступил? или Ты там на небе вообще ни о чём не задумываешься и только наслаждаешься и тебе совершенно всё равно,что человек,который так для Тебя старался вот теперь так мучительно страдает??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, разве кто-то обещал нам в материальном мире жизнь без телесных неудобств? 
Кришна этого не обещал.

Возвращаться Домой надо :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Наоборот, чистые преданные молят Кришну, чтобы Он им послал несчастья и страдания. Милана, вы знаете знаменитую молитву царицы Кунти, обращённую к Кришне?

*«Пусть эти беды повторяются вновь и вновь, чтобы мы могли вновь и вновь видеть Тебя. Ибо видеть Тебя – значит не видеть больше круговорота рождений и смерти».* :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот эта лекция очень интересная. Обязательно почитайте: *http://shabda.narod.ru/seminars/bhakti/sb1_8_25-1_05_2005.htm*

"...благочестивому человеку в трудную минуту нет иного выхода, кроме как искать прибежища у лотосных стоп Господа. Постоянно помнить о лотосных стопах Господа, значит, готовиться к освобождению от рождения и смерти. Поэтому, если нам и приходится сталкиваться с так называемыми бедствиями, мы должны приветствовать их, т.к. они дают нам возможность помнить о Боге, а это и есть освобождение. Лотосные стопы Господа – самый подходящий корабль, на котором можно пересечь океан невежества, и каждому, кто нашел в них свое прибежище, также легко достичь освобождения, как перепрыгнуть через след от копыта теленка. Таким людям уготована обитель Господа, и их ничто не связывает с местом, где опасности подстерегают их на каждом шагу. В БГ Господь называет этот материальный мир опасным местом, исполненным страданий. Но неразумные люди пытаются приспособиться к этим несчастьям, не ведая о том, что они заложены в самой природе этого мира. Им ничего не известно об исполненной блаженства обители Господа, где нет и намека на несчастья. Следовательно, здравомыслящий человек не должен обращать внимание на материальные несчастья, которые будут везде и всегда. Страдая от неизбежных всевозможных неприятностей, нужно продолжать идти по пути духовного самосознания, ибо в этом заключается миссия человеческой жизни. Вечная душа трансцендентна к материальным бедам, поэтому, так называемые беды, всего лишь иллюзии...

Обычно люди просят у Бога защиты, это естественный инстинкт каждого живого существа. Даже ребенка не надо этому учить. Взрослого человека, который всю свою жизнь был атеистом тоже не надо этому учить. Когда ему приходится туго, он начинает кричать:
– Господь, спаси меня!
Маленький ребенок, которого никто никогда не учил, сам складывает руки у груди и внутри себя молиться. Потому что молитва, и прежде всего молитва о спасении, молитва о защите – это естественное состояние души. Когда мы находимся в противоестественном состоянии, когда сознание наше покрыто противоестественными гунами, заставляющими нас изображать из себя триумфатора, победителя, тогда на какое-то время этот инстинкт скрывается, уходит и становится не таким ясным. Но стоит несчастью прийти, и мы забывает обо всех наших теориях и экзаменах по научному атеизму, которые мы сдали.
В тяжелый период мы начинаем молить кого-то, кого не знаем сами, и кого никогда не видели, чтобы Он спас нас. Это очень существенная часть человеческой жизни. В сущности, знание о Боге уже находится в нашей душе. Нам не нужно даже для этого читать ШБ. Это интуитивное, аксиоматическое знание. Когда кто-то говорит нам, что Бог есть, то наша первая внутренняя реакция: «Я так и знал!». Когда кто-то говорит нам, что Бог защищает нас постоянно, у нас камень падает с души, и мы начинаем понимать, что так оно и есть...."

----------


## Милана

Вы понимаете,я прекрасно понимаю,что когда с неверующим человеком что-то случается и он в ужасе бежит в храм или хватается за Библию в больничной палате. Тут всё ясно и понятно. Бог его так к себе привести хочет,но бывают часто и обратные ситуации. Вот живой пример. Человек с самого малолетства ходил в храм,молился,не грешил,не вёл разгульную жизнь,как большинство подростков,прочитал множество религиозной литературы,в то время,когда его сверстники бегали на дискотеки,потом вырос,тоже жил очень праведно,а потом на него свалилось столько бед,что он решил,что Богу совсем нет никакого дела ни до него самого,ни до его благочестивой жизни. И он уже даже не может в храм ходить и на Божества смотреть после всего этого. Реальный пример. И таких множество. В одном Российском городе матаджи,которая пожертвовала свою землю под строительство храма уже много лет страдает сильным психическим заболеванием,которое получила после того,как храм был построен,до этого у неё всё было совершенно благополучно,хорошая семья,муж,замечательные дети. Храм стоит,преданные молятся,а матаджи лежит в псих диспансере и её родственники тоже после всего случившегося утратили веру в Бога. С тех пор они в храм не ходят. За что всё это?? Для чего Бог делает так,что люди веру в Него теряют??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, вы прочитали лекцию Госвами Махараджа?

----------


## Милана

Да,лекцию прочитала,очень интересно,но я не могу понять как она ко всем случаям подходит. Что полезного в духовном плане получат родственники той матаджи,которая тяжело заболела и они,в результате этого утратили веру в Бога? Какое для них духовное благо от их нынешнего безверия и обиды на Бога?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Для чего Бог делает так,что люди веру в Него теряют??


Кришна - Личность. Почему Он поступает определенным образом знает только Он Сам.
есть такая история... один очень искренний пастушок хотел познакомить Кришну со своим духовным учителем, на , что Кришна сказал - Я не хочу его видеть...
это не потому что Кришна жесток, это такая игра, Кришна словно говорит, а таким ты будешь меня любить? а таким? А если я сделаю так, ты все равно будешь меня любить?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Б.Г. 1 ГЛАВА, ТЕКСТ 36

 папам эвашрайед асман
хатваитан ататайинах
 тасман нарха вайам хантум
дхартараштран са-бандхаван
 сва-джанам хи катхам хатва
сукхинах сйама мадхава

 папам - грех; эва - безусловно; ашрайет - ляжет; асман - на нас; хатва - убив; этан - этих; ататайинах - напавших на нас; тасмат - поэтому; на - не; архах - должны; вайам - мы; хантум - убивать; дхартараштран - сыновей Дхритараштры; са-бандхаван - и наших друзей; сва-джанам - родню; хи - конечно; катхам - как; хатва - убив; сукхинах - счастливые; сйама - станем; мадхава - о Кришна, супруг богини удачи.

 Убив тех, кто грозит нам сейчас войной, мы покроем себя грехом. Поэтому нам нельзя убивать сыновей Дхритараштры и своих друзей. Чего мы добьемся этим, о Кришна, супруг богини удачи? Как может смерть родственников принести нам счастье?

 КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Веды выделяют шесть видов преступлений, заслуживающих суровой кары. Это: 1) попытка отравления, 2) поджог дома, 3) покушение на жизнь с использованием смертоносного оружия, 4) ограбление, 5) захват чужих земель и 6) похищение чужой жены. Тех, кто совершает эти преступления, нужно уничтожать на месте, и их убийство не запятнает человека грехом. Обыкновенный человек вправе убить такого преступника, но Aрджуна не был обыкновенным человеком. Он обладал всеми качествами святого и хотел обойтись с преступниками как святой. Но кшатрию не подобает проявлять такую святость. Тот, кому доверено управлять государством, разумеется, должен быть праведным человеком, но ему непозволительно быть малодушным. Господь Рама, например, был столь благочестив, что люди до сих пор мечтают жить в царстве Господа Рамы (рама-раджье). Но Господь Рама никогда не проявлял малодушия. Равана нанес Раме тяжкое оскорбление, украв Его жену Ситу, но Господь Рама как следует проучил его, преподав ему урок, равных которому нет в истории. Необходимо учесть, однако, что среди тех, кто грозил смертью Aрджуне, были его дед, учитель, друзья, сыновья и внуки. Поэтому Aрджуна считал, что их нельзя наказывать так же беспощадно, как обычно наказывают преступников. Кроме того, святым надлежит прощать нанесенные им обиды. Для них подобные предписания гораздо важнее политических соображений. Вместо того чтобы убивать своих сородичей по политическим мотивам, думал Aрджуна, лучше простить их в соответствии с принципами религии и морали. Он считал, что убийство родственников ради преходящего материального счастья не принесет ему ничего хорошего. В конце концов, царствование и радости, которые оно сулит, не вечны. Так чего же ради он будет убивать своих сородичей, рискуя лишиться жизни и возможности навсегда освободиться от материального рабства? Примечательно, что Aрджуна называет Кришну Мадхавой, супругом богини счастья. Тем самым он хочет сказать Кришне, что, как супруг богини счастья, Он не должен побуждать его браться за дело, которое в конечном счете принесет ему одни несчастья. Но Кришна никогда и никому не приносит несчастья, в особенности Своим преданным.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Кришна всеблагой, и то, что мы считаем несчастьем сейчас, может впоследствии сыграть очень замечательную роль. И таких примеров НЕМАЛО! Вот один из них: мать с 12-летней дочерью обходили все храмы во Вриндаване, прося Кришну о преданном служении. На следующий день дочка сломала шею и осталась инвалидом на всю жизнь. Вначале у нее была депрессия, но спустя много лет, она сказала такие слова: "Как хорошо, что со мной это произошло, тогда я была несерьезна и хотела наслаждаться материальной жизнью, но благодаря этой ситуации, я по-настоящему стала ближе к Кришне" (восроизвожу по памяти, поэтому это не дословно, но смысл примерно такой).

Еще Радханатха Свами рассказывал о Матаджи Кунти - ученице Шрилы Прабхупады. Она всю жизнь отдала Сознанию Кришны, скромно трудилась, всем служила, и потом она заболела раком. Но она не задавала вопросов: За что мне Господи? Она стала настолько реализованной личностью и такой могущественной проповедницей, что даже гуру приходили к ней на даршан. 

Поэтому никто не знает, кроме Кришны, что является настоящим благом для преданного. Это не всегда спокойная счастливая жизнь. Как говорит Госвами Махарадж, Кришна - от слова кризис  :smilies: . 
Но если вы боитесь, что из-за того что вы практикуете Сознание Кришны вам теперь посыпятся несчастья, то зря. Кришна так испытывает только тех преданных, кто готов к этому. Если же несчастья приходят к незрелому преданному, это его карма, которую ему в любом случае пришлось бы отработать. Но наша практика все равно ослабляет эти реакции. Если человеку, например, суждено потерять руку, он может просто порезаться и т д

----------


## Светлана )

"Бог: Препятствие заключается не в наличии детей и не в отсутствии счета в банке, а в том, что кто-то просто не хочет идти ко Мне! Другими словами, препятствия существуют, но они находятся внутри тебя, а не вне. 

Автор: Давай разберемся с этим. 

Бог: Давай.

Автор: Если мужа или отца приводит в ярость одно мое прикосновение к четкам или к «Бхагавад Гите», — это что, иллюзия? Никаких мужей и отцов не существует? Одна моя подруга думала так долгое время. Она пыталась убедить себя, что ее мужа просто нет. Но однажды, подойдя к зеркалу, она вдруг обнаружила огромный синяк под левым глазом. «С чего бы это?» — подумала она…
Бог: Это мрачный юмор, дитя Мое. Мрачный — потому что вы обе: и ты, и твоя подруга — пребываете в иллюзии. В самообмане. 
Автор: Почему?
Бог: Как ты думаешь, что произойдет, если этот ужасный муж внезапно исчезнет? Твоя подруга превратится в подвижницу?
Автор: По крайней мере, она получит возможность поклоняться Богу. 
Бог: Получит?
Автор: Конечно.
Бог: Ее иллюзия заключается в том, будто такой возможности у нее нет. 
Автор: Извините! А разве она есть? Про синяк под глазом — это не шутка. 
Бог: Ночи, дитя Мое! Ночи! Между нами говоря, ее муж имеет одну редкую особенность — ему требуется десять часов сна. Но и это еще не все. Вторая удивительная особенность ее мужа — каждое утро в 8.45 он уходит на работу, а возвращается обычно после шести часов вечера. Никакой возможности для служения Богу! Тем более, что твоя подруга нигде не работает.
Если сегодня же Я устраню этого злобного мужа, что произойдет? 
Говорю тебе, твоя подруга начнет лихорадочно искать другую причину, новое оправдание своего ничего не делания. Что же касается синяка под глазом, он был обретен в результате усердного поиска. Твоей подруге нужен был убедительный аргумент, чтобы заглушить голос Совести, вопиющий из ее сердца. Теперь, подходя каждое утро к зеркалу, твоя подруга удовлетворенно замечает: «Как же этот человек мешает мне идти к Богу! Если бы не муж! Ах, если бы не муж…»
Автор: Да, пожалуй, возразить нечем.

Бог: Вы сотрясаете воздух клятвами, что стремитесь к настоящей жизни, к вечной жизни, но при этом забываете, что этого хотите не только вы, но и Я!
Вы просчитываете все возможности, анализируете все ситуации, учитываете любые детали, кроме одной — Моей любви.
А потом вы заявляете, что то или другое препятствие мешает вам посвятить Мне свою жизнь. То обстоятельство, это обстоятельство… Неужели вы думаете, что Мне трудно убрать все препятствия с вашего пути ко Мне? Или — что еще более отвратительно — что Я не хочу этого сделать для вас.

Но вы предпочитаете топтаться на месте, показывая пальцем туда и сюда, а когда это вам надоедает, кричите, что Бог обманул вас, пообещал золотые горы, но так ничего и не дал!

Ибо Я вижу, что вы просто не хотите идти, а те или иные препятствия НУЖНЫ вам в качестве оправдания.

 Вы ХОТИТЕ, чтобы препятствия оставались, — и они остаются. Вы хотите препятствий, а не движения по Пути! 
Потому что «препятствия» являются именно тем, что вы любите, именно тем, к чему вы привязаны. 

Поэтому вам легче сказать, что это Я вас предал — заманил и бросил, чем честно признать, что каждый из вас ежеминутно предает себя сам!

Вы так себя и называете: «преданные». Вы — те, кого предал Бог.

Автор: Ты хочешь сказать, что никаких внешних препятствий вообще не существует?

Бог: Препятствия подобны миражу. Его можно видеть, как некую действительность. И в этом смысле — да — препятствия существуют. Но когда ты подойдешь к миражу ближе, ты обнаружишь, что путь открыт. Дорога свободна. 
Поэтому тебе нужно просто идти и идти.

 По мере того, как ты будешь приближаться к каждому очередному препятствию, оно начнет растворяться в воздухе. 
Узнав о Пути и взглянув в указанном направлении, многие видят пропасти и скалы. На этом все и заканчивается. Но стоит им сделать несколько шагов, как первая неприступная гора станет немного прозрачной. Еще несколько шагов — и уже можно будет смотреть СКВОЗЬ нее. Когда же они подойдут вплотную к горе, они поймут, что ее нет. И никогда не было.


Когда возникает проблема, вы начинаете бегать кругами и вопить, вместо того чтобы успокоиться, сесть и просто спросить себя: «А хочу ли я к Богу?» И тогда, успокоившись, вы, возможно, увидите, что все препятствия — и не препятствия вовсе, а просто то, что вы выбираете ВМЕСТО Меня. " 

Из книги "Голос любящей Совести" Светланы Лебедевой.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью? Меня последние пять лет этот вопрос добивает.


Потому что Кришна любит Своих преданных.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Мальчишка-сорванец, на уроке сидящий позади очаровательной девочки, тайком окунает кончик ее косы в свою чернильницу, стоящую на парте. Незаметно для девчонки, вся задняя часть ее нового платья покрыта чернильными пятнами и испорчена, когда она встает из-за парты, чтобы идти домой. Она замечает это лишь дома, переодеваясь. Без труда вычислив обидчика, она жалуется на него матери. На следующий день, пользуясь советом матери, она садится в другом конце класса, чтобы избежать дальнейших издевательств с его стороны. Но может ли это его остановить? Не тут-то было! Желая заполучить ее взгляд, он лепит бумажные шарики, пропитанные слюной, и начинает кидать их через всю комнату с целью попасть ей в голову. Сначала она делает вид, что не замечает. Но после пары-тройки удачных бросков, она начинает злиться и резко оборачивается, чтобы понять, откуда идет атака. И кого же она видит? Озорного мальчугана, изо всех сил пытающегося скрыть свою улыбку, делая вид, что он не причем. Тут-то она и замечает, что она, должно быть, ему нравится, и в сердце своем она польщена и довольна. На переменке, когда все мальчишки играют в мяч, она стоит чуть поодаль, выглядывая его, чтобы оценить его спортивную ловкость…но не может его найти. Значит ли это, что его там нет? Отнюдь! Незаметно подкравшись сзади, наш сорванец бесшумно протягивает руку, берет свободно свисающий волосок, не вплетенный в основание ее косы, и …вырывает его…“Ай! Больно!” взвизгивает она, оборачиваясь и по инерции давая ему затрещину: “Дурак!”. Взволнованно бросаясь наутек, довольный собой и считая все свои усилия успешными, добившись ее внимания и получив ее живую реакцию, ликуя, он шепчет: “Она любит меня! Она дотронулась до меня! Да, на самом деле дотронулась!” Позже, он посылает ей коробку конфет; по прошествии какого-то времени, он собственноручно вручает ей букет удивительно ароматных цветов…и дальше уже все ясно. Докучает ли ей мальчишка, посылает ли цветы или воздушные поцелуи, в любом случае, его цель – любым способом завладеть ее вниманием и мыслями.
Подобно этому, Кришна просто хочет взаимоотношений с нами. Он всячески заставляет нас испытывать беспокойства или время от времени посылает особенный маха-прасад или прекрасную гирлянду из лотосов лишь для того, чтобы так или иначе напомнить о Своем существовании, терпеливо ожидая за кулисами всего происходящего. Его воля присутствует повсюду, а за ней скрывается Он сам, очаровательный и прелестный, преисполненный расы. Итак, иногда мы чувствуем несправедливое отношение к себе или испытываем смятение, оказавшись в какой-то ситуации, но если в глубине сердца мы увидим неотразимую привлекательность Его прекраснейшего лика, мы не сможем больше обижаться на Него. Почему? Потому что знаем, что Он всегда желает нам добра и что Он, безусловно, любит нас; даже если своим хулиганским поведением заставляет нас проливать ручьи слез до скончания веков...

Шриман Аиндра прабху

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Сейчас можно наблюдать такую тенденцию: компьютерные игры, в частности - стрелялки, убивалки.
Откуда такая тенденция? Войны реальной никто не хочет, а некоторый азарт, острые ощущения хочет. Есть такое желание у людей. Кришна тут может оказаться не причем, это личное тонкое желание живых существ испытывать острые ощущения.
Однажды Шрила Прабхупада спросил своих учеников : Какое самое эгоистичное желание и которое приносит больше всего наслаждения в этом материальном мире? Последовало несколько вариантов ответов и из них вроде как самым весомым оказался ответ: сексуальное желание, использовать своего партнера для своего наслаждения.

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: Нет. Самое эгоистичное желание - это убить собственноручно кого-то в этом материальном мире.

Мы видим в компьютерных играх детям и взрослым доставляет удовольствие: обхитрить и разрубить кого то на куски, открутить голову или разнести в пух и прах ...
Сейчас уже есть 3D компьютерные игры с видеокамерами которые сканируют стоящего перед экраном человека и его движения и смысл этих технологий: чтобы было все реально.

Но на самом деле Богом уже создана иллюзия, которая кажется реальностью. Она создана настолько искусно и превосходит все 3D и 4D (с запахами и ветерком) технологии, так что некоторые даже задаются вопросом: А почему так?

Настоящая реальность - это совершенно другая энергия,  там все абсолютно и нет деления на плохое и хорошее, всё доставляет удовольствие. Хорошее, само собой доставляет удовольствие и плохое тоже доставляет не меньшее удовольствие, как и компьютерные стрелялки и убивалки. Хотя кажется, что стрелять и убивать вроде как плохо.



Б.Г. 2.12
Верховный Господь сказал: Ведя ученые речи, ты сокрушаешься о том, что недостойно скорби. Настоящие мудрецы не скорбят ни о мертвых, ни о живых.

Б.Г. 2.12
Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать.

Б.Г. 2.19
Тот, кто считает живое существо убийцей, так же как и тот, кто думает, что оно может быть убито, не обладает знанием, ибо душа не убивает и не может быть убита.


И аналогично ко всем "проблемам" этого материального мира. С точки зрения вечной души находящейся совершенно в другой плоскости, измерении,  все эти проблемы, которые кажутся нам реальными, не более чем компьютерная игра, но созданная гениально и не отличишь от реальности.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью? Меня последние пять лет этот вопрос добивает.


Постараюсь по теме ответить - когда человек становится на духовный путь, это означает в том числе и то, что человек должен избавиться от всей своей плохой кармы. Но тут есть две важные проблемы. Во-первых, можно говорить что значительная часть её уничтожается духовной практикой, но чтобы этот процесс шёл эффективно, нужно правильно ею заниматься - в том числе контролировать свой ум, не обманывать себя и других подменяя материальными мотивами духовные устремления. Часто этого не получается - и в результате возникает ситуация очищения - анартха-ниврити - наша жизнь меняется таким образом, чтобы мы могли действительно внутренне измениться, отказавшись от наиболее глубоких и сильных наших привязанностей, находящихся в нашем сердце. И такой отказ часто связан со страданиями, переживаемыми преданными вследствие совершённых ими в прошлом ошибок.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Нас конечно на площади плетью не высекли, но всем помнится недавний процесс: суд над Бхагавад-гитой. Всем пришлось попереживать, в большей или меньшей степени. Можно назвать это страданиями.  Интересный взгляд Шрипада Аиндры Прабху на несчастья:


...Бесспорно, все события прошлого, настоящего и будущего случаются по совершенному  распоряжению абсолютной, вездесущей Высшей Воли. Более того, следует хорошо усвоить, что во всех обстоятельствах всякое действующее живое существо тем или иным образом неизбежно движется по направлению к полному преданию; или же, по крайней мере, согласно высшему замыслу, косвенным образом содействует ускорению чьего-либо предания себя. Несомненно,  провидение устраивает все необходимое для того, чтобы научить живое существо правильно реагировать в тех или иных обстоятельствах, что побуждает это живое существо к развитию правильного сознания. Например, когда животных или людей безжалостно уничтожают (физически или психологически), сердца впечатлительных людей сожмутся, сопереживая горестному положению жертв. Более чувствительные и проницательные будут плакать или, на худой конец, содрогнутся, представляя адское будущее палача. Подобное распространенное явление Кали-юги, безусловно, способно пробудить или до определенной степени увеличить изначальное присущее благочестивой душе чувство сострадания. Если цель достигнута, то следует сделать вывод, что наводящие ужас способы Майи поспособствовали постепенному продвижению человека к его высшему благу. Люди, воспринимающие мир глазами шастр, рассудят, что и убиенные животные или люди, а равно и их мучители, которых впоследствии ожидает та же участь, просто пожинают кармические плоды своих поступков под влиянием трех гун природы. Как жертвы, так и их мучители постепенно, в должный срок, осознают безысходность материального существования и, в конце концов, обратят свой взор внутрь себя, к Богу. Таким образом, однажды они непременно достигнут полного совершенства. Нет ни одного обусловленного существа во всем творении, которое бы было полностью обособленным и независимым. Все живое в этом мире, так или иначе, осознанно или неосознанно, прямо или косвенно, добровольно или “из-под палки”, в той или иной степени согласованно задействовано в осуществлении воспитательных целей космического проявления. В конце концов, нескончаемые, на первый взгляд, скитания дживатмы по оси времени этого бренного творения будут осознаны как лишь неуловимая вспышка в вечности, когда душа, наконец-то, сможет достичь вечной обители Абсолюта. Тогда-то весь опыт страданий, накопленный в подсознании за многие жизни, несомненно, поспособствует тому, что пробужденная душа глубоко оценит сладость вечности, абсолютного знания и блаженства. Таким образом, мудрец, которому открылась вечность, не скорбит ни о живых, ни о мертвых. 
	Все же, могущественные проповедники сознания Кришны вечно обеспокоены при виде “санкционированного свыше” невежества и забвения Кришны, что является основой всех “санкционированных свыше” страданий. Таким образом, они чувствуют себя косвенно уполномоченными, получившими “санкцию” проливать милость, помогая наделять падших сознанием Кришны, когда только предоставляется случай (“санкция свыше”), чтобы способствовать продвижению души к вечному блаженству. 
Не были ли “санкционированы свыше” бесчинства, творимые в храмах Вишну могольским императором Аурангзебом? Не было ли “санкционировано свыше” то, что его солдаты ломали на куски Божества? Не было ли “санкционировано свыше” то, что отколотыми кусками Божеств они выкладывали дорожки, ведущие к мусульманским мечетям?  Не были ли “санкционированы свыше” те страдания, которые Аурангзеб причинил огромному количеству брахманов и вайшнавов?  Не был ли  “санкционирован свыше” приказ Кази высечь Харидаса Тхакура на двадцати двух базарных площадях? Неужели хоть один мягкий сердцем вайшнав смог бы простить, признать или прославить эти “санкционированные свыше” злодеяния? 
Угнетенные продвигаются по духовному пути, благодаря своим “санкционированным свыше” молитвам и воззваниям к Кришне, проявленному терпению и милостивому прощению своих обидчиков. Сочувствующие наблюдатели, сожалеющие и протестующие против демонического сознания атеистов, продвигаются, благодаря своим “санкционированным свыше” горестным сетованиям и  усилиям, направленным на то, чтобы защитить физически или хотя бы морально поддержать преданных Господа. Обидчики же продвигаются, благодаря тому, что их неизбежно ждет “санкционированный свыше” крах, разбивающий их “санкционированную свыше” ложную гордыню в “санкционированные свыше” пух и прах!  Если судьба будет к ним благосклонна, у них появится надежда на обретение еще одной “санкционированной свыше” смиренной попытки начать свой путь заново...

----------


## Милана

А я этого совершенно не понимаю. Как Бог мог такое допускать. Разрушали храмы,избивали священников,сожгли большую часть рукописей. Бывают такие страдания,которые убивают веру в человеке,вот именно эти страдания я и не понимаю. Те,которые приводят к Богу,с теми всё понятно,а те,которые,наоборот,уводят от него?? Для чего они?? Сделать из верующего безбожника??

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

На какое-то время кто-то может обидеться казалось бы на Кришну за свои несчастья и отвернуться от него. Получилось из верующего сделали безбожника.  Но отвернувшись, через некоторое время увидит, что проблема не решена и проблем становится в 10 раз больше. Т.е. Кришна здесь ни причем, просто подумали на него, людям свойственно ошибаться. Проверьте  на практике.

----------


## Милана

> На какое-то время кто-то может обидеться казалось бы на Кришну за свои несчастья и отвернуться от него. Получилось из верующего сделали безбожника.  Но отвернувшись, через некоторое время увидит, что проблема не решена и проблем становится в 10 раз больше. Т.е. Кришна здесь ни причем, просто подумали на него, людям свойственно ошибаться. Проверьте  на практике.


А от куда у вас такой жизненный опыт?? С вами такое было??

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Было

----------


## Милана

> Было


Вы перестали ходить в храм,забросили Кришну,а проблемы так и остались и вы поняли,что Бог был не при чём??

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Попробуйте. 
Так даже если не провести утреннюю программу и не прочитать утром 16 кругов, то день совершенно другой, крыльев уже нет.

У меня конечно сильной обиды на Кришну не было. Была жизнь до встречи с вайшнавами, т.е. без Кришны. Были некоторые вопросы и отсутствие опыта как научиться совмещать Сознание Кришны и учебу в институте, армию, работу среди обычных людей, семейную жизнь и т.д. И после того как был с Кришной и если его некоторое время нет, то жизнь просто превратиться в ад.

Некоторые увидели закономерность: как начали повторять Харе Кришна Мантру, что у них давление повышается или приступ болезни случился. Кто то увидел закономерность что после духовной практики у него автомобиль ломается значительно чаще. Лично мне это смешно. Давайте не практиковаться духовно и что? Все ваши проблемы уйдут? Посмотрим. Давайте сделаем опыт для чистоты эксперимента.

А эти проблемы просто предлог чтобы обидеться на Кришну. Кришна обязан. Кришна слуга, а я господин, не сделаешь по моему, не сделаешь мне хорошо, то обижусь и уйду. С таким настроением мы и попали в материальный мир, не так ли. Вот и живем здесь.
Помните сказку о золотой рыбке. Началось с корыта, а потом запросы всё больше и больше. В конце можно предъявить такой ультиматум Кришне, что мы совсем можно сказать обнаглеем. А маленькая наглость и большая, какая по сути разница. 

С самого начала должно быть:

ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам
адаршанан марма-хатам кароту ва
йатха татха ва видадхату лампато
мат-прана-натхас ту са эва напарах


Нет для меня иного Господа, кроме Кришны, и Он останется Им вовеки, *даже если грубо обнимет* *меня* или разобьет мое сердце, не появляясь передо мной. Он волен поступать как пожелает, ибо навсегда и независимо ни от чего останется для меня Господом, которому я поклоняюсь.

----------


## Светлана )

Мне вот интересно - станет человек атеистом, и что- наступит для него райская беспроблемная жизнь? У неверующих не бывает бедности, войн? Они и их близкие - не болеют и не умирают?

----------


## Милана

> Мне вот интересно - станет человек атеистом, и что- наступит для него райская беспроблемная жизнь? У неверующих не бывает бедности, войн? Они и их близкие - не болеют и не умирают?


Проблема в том,что если голую статистику сделать,то окажется,что в сравнении на сто преданных и сто материалистов,то материалисты в материальной жизни более успешны. По крайней мере,по нашему городу сужу.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А я этого совершенно не понимаю. Как Бог мог такое допускать. Разрушали храмы,избивали священников,сожгли большую часть рукописей. Бывают такие страдания,которые убивают веру в человеке,вот именно эти страдания я и не понимаю. Те,которые приводят к Богу,с теми всё понятно,а те,которые,наоборот,уводят от него?? Для чего они?? Сделать из верующего безбожника??


Страдания не делятся на те, которые приводят к Богу и уводят от Него, страдания у всех одни и те же. Как на них реагировать - приблизиться в результате к Богу или отдалиться - свободный выбор дживы. И Кришна иногда посылает страдания специально для того, чтоб помочь дживе этот выбор сделать. Внести ясность, так сказать.)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Проблема в том,что если голую статистику сделать,то окажется,что в сравнении на сто преданных и сто материалистов,то материалисты в материальной жизни более успешны. По крайней мере,по нашему городу сужу.


Осел много упряжек каждый день за всю жизнь перевозил. А кот лежал на печи всю жизнь. Конечно осел более успешный.

Имея 5 автомобилей и 5 домов, питаясь непонятно чем, всю жизнь живя в страхе стараясь сохранить имущество, работая по 12 часов в день ..... и в конце умерев. Голый пришел в этот, голый ушел из этого мира...

Вопрос успешности спорный. И успешности в чем: обладанием груды кирпичей и железа на короткий промежуток времени? Надо глубже разобрать. Там столько плюсов в пользу преданных.

----------


## Светлана )

> Проблема в том,что если голую статистику сделать,то окажется,что в сравнении на сто преданных и сто материалистов,то материалисты в материальной жизни более успешны. По крайней мере,по нашему городу сужу.


Это не голая статистика, если Вы выборочно сравнили преданных с тяжелой материальной кармой и материалистов с хорошей материальной кармой (опять же это - запас их благочестия с прошлых жизней, а не с сейчас(!)
Для непредвзятой статистики нужно исследование с большим охватом случаев, но никак не 10 знакомых. У нас круг общения ограничен опять же нашей кармой.

----------


## Милана

Да нет,я просто взяла всех подряд жильцов нашего дома и всех подряд из тех,кто в храм ходит. Соседи оказались более удачливыми и пока что чп типа онкологии,аварий и т.д. у них не было,а вот у преданных,к сожалению,это всё было... Такой храм маленький и всё было и сильные аварии до реанимации и сильные болезни...

----------


## Светлана )

Милан, во-первых, никто(!) из жильцов нашего дома не знает о моем здоровье, отношениях в семье, с друзьями, родственниками,  жизненных счастьях-несчастьях. Личную жизнь обычно нормальные люди не афишируют соседям. Это один преданный другому преданному может рассказать, где там у него болит или что за проблема в семье появилась. Вряд ли он пойдет делиться личным с жильцами дома, в котором  живет ( если это не дом преданных, как в Маяпуре, конечно)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Да нет,я просто взяла всех подряд жильцов нашего дома и всех подряд из тех,кто в храм ходит. Соседи оказались более удачливыми и пока что чп типа онкологии,аварий и т.д. у них не было,а вот у преданных,к сожалению,это всё было... Такой храм маленький и всё было и сильные аварии до реанимации и сильные болезни...


В России ежегодно в автокатастрофах погибают от 20000 до 30000 людей (летальный исход)
Покалеченных но оставшихся в живых в три раза боьше. Это вдобавок к первому списку.

А жизнь соседей и тех преданных в 10 предыдущих жизнях вы не наблюдали.
Возможно тот сосед три жизни был благочестивым попом, а те преданные 1 прошлую жизнь занимались непонятно чем, испугались возмездия и стали преданными.

----------


## Милана

Это у вас Москва и вы соседей своих не знаете,в небольших городах все всё про всех знают и с соседями общаются.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> А я этого совершенно не понимаю. Как Бог мог такое допускать. Разрушали храмы,избивали священников,сожгли большую часть рукописей. Бывают такие страдания,которые убивают веру в человеке,вот именно эти страдания я и не понимаю. Те,которые приводят к Богу,с теми всё понятно,а те,которые,наоборот,уводят от него?? Для чего они?? Сделать из верующего безбожника??


На самом деле этой области определения на практике практически нет. С филосовской точки зрения это вроде бы логично, но вот практически - возвращаются. Если вера была, то боюсь, что это очень трудно излечить. Ведь все равно нет альтернатив.
Но есть другая сторона, о которой я вскользь упоминал. Это - другое совсем.

----------


## Светлана )

> Это у вас Москва и вы соседей своих не знаете,в небольших городах все всё про всех знают и с соседями общаются.


Да не совсем. Я и в маленьких городах не видела, чтобы кто-то из обычных материалистичных людей стремился негативную информацию о своей жизни, о своих родственниках выносить из избы... Обычно все видят то, что уже не скроешь - типа пьяного родственника в канаве перед воротами.

----------


## Светлана )

> В России ежегодно в автокатастрофах погибают от 20000 до 30000 людей (летальный исход)
> Покалеченных но оставшихся в живых в три раза боьше. Это вдобавок к первому списку.
> 
> А жизнь соседей и тех преданных в 10 предыдущих жизнях вы не наблюдали.
> Возможно тот сосед три жизни был благочестивым попом, а те преданные 1 прошлую жизнь занимались непонятно чем, испугались возмездия и стали преданными.


Вот, точно. Я именно это имела ввиду. Вы просто читаете мои мысли!

----------


## Милана

Да 60 тысяч остаются покалеченными из многомиллионного населения России,а у нас из ста прихожан один еле в реанимации после аварии  выжил.
Правда,как ни странно,он после клинической смерти больше веры приобрёл. Тоже факт.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Правда,как ни странно,он после клинической смерти больше веры приобрёл. Тоже факт.


Ничего странного. Я тоже попадала в реанимацию, не после аварии, а в результате врачебной ошибки. Это был самый счастливый момент моей жизни. Потому что в такой момент очень чётко осознаешь, что вот сейчас точно всё зависит только от Кришны. Предание Ему и чувство зависимости от Него становится полным, а это и есть счастье.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...а у нас из ста прихожан один еле в реанимации после аварии  выжил...


а у нас из ста обычных деревенских жителей один атеист-непреданный в реанимации не выжил...

----------


## Артур

> А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью? Меня последние пять лет этот вопрос добивает.


Откуда вы знаете что они страдали?

----------


## Артур

У вас нет квалификации.

----------


## Милана

> Откуда вы знаете что они страдали?


Я откуда знаю??!! Я абсолютно точно знаю!! Если захотите узнать по подробнее,то можете мне в л.с написать,я вам отвечу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да 60 тысяч остаются покалеченными из многомиллионного населения России,а у нас из ста прихожан один еле в реанимации после аварии  выжил.
> Правда,как ни странно,он после клинической смерти больше веры приобрёл. Тоже факт.


Настоящая духовная жизнь начинается не с веры в Бога, которая может быть материально обусловленной, а с понимания того, что мы обладаем духовной природой. Если не будет последнего, то мы естественным образом будем оценивать качества Бога по тому, насколько он помогает нам в нашей материальной жизни - и больше ничего. Но уровень духовного осознания более высок.

----------


## Артур

> Я откуда знаю??!! Я абсолютно точно знаю!! Если захотите узнать по подробнее,то можете мне в л.с написать,я вам отвечу.


Ещё раз вам говорю - у вас нет квалификации

----------


## Милана

> Ещё раз вам говорю - у вас нет квалификации


А вы что под словом преданный понимаете? Только таких личностей как Иисус Христос и Харидас Тхакур или обычные прихожане из храма тоже под это обозначение по вашему мнению подходят?? Хотя даже Иисус Христос просил Бога пронести эту чашу мимо него. Даже Христу не легко на крест идти было. Что же говорить о всех остальных??

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, то, что просил Иисус Христос, нам не ведомо. Не будьте так легковерны :smilies:

----------


## Милана

> Милана, то, что просил Иисус Христос, нам не ведомо. Не будьте так легковерны


Ну а если бы на месте Христа был бы Шрила Прабхупада,то разве Он бы ни разу не попросил бы Кришну,если есть возможность,то не распинать его? Я,конечно,не утверждаю,а просто предпологаю. И Арджуна просил Кришну крест убийства мимо него пронести. Это естественно,кажется.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну а если бы на месте Христа был бы Шрила Прабхупада,то разве Он бы ни разу не попросил бы Кришну,если есть возможность,то не распинать его? Я,конечно,не утверждаю,а просто предпологаю. И Арджуна просил Кришну крест убийства мимо него пронести. Это естественно,кажется.


Тут ответ однозначный. Шрила Прабхупада его озвучивает во многих лекциях.
Он говорит, что преданный никогда не просит ничего для себя, но только служит планам Кришны.

----------


## Милана

> Тут ответ однозначный. Шрила Прабхупада его озвучивает во многих лекциях.
> Он говорит, что преданный никогда не просит ничего для себя, но только служит планам Кришны.


О,здорово!!! Значит,все кто что-то для себя просит,это все не преданные,а просто люди приходящие в храм для себя. Классно!!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет о преданном первого класса. Таким преданным является Иисус Христос.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Мой дорогой Господь Кришна, Ты настолько добр к этой бесполезной душе, но я не знаю, зачем Ты привел меня в это место. Сейчас Ты можешь делать со мной все, что пожелаешь. Как мне объяснить этим людям послание сознания Кришны? Я самый падший, неудачливый и лишенный подобающих качеств. Поэтому я молю Тебя о благословении, чтобы мне удалось их убедить в истинности Твоих слов. Потому что своими силами мне этого сделать не удастся.

О Господь, я словно кукла в Твоих руках. И если Ты привел меня сюда, чтобы я танцевал, заставь меня танцевать. О Господь, заставь меня танцевать, как Ты этого хочешь"

Шрила Прабхупада

----------


## Александр.Б

> О,здорово!!! Значит,все кто что-то для себя просит,это все не преданные,а просто люди приходящие в храм для себя. Классно!!


Ну, зачем же так? Не всё в мире делится на чёрное и белое, существует градация. Так и с преданными, с одной стороны есть преданные высшего класса, а с другой есть преданные-материалисты, а между ними многоуровневая прослойка. Те, кто обращаются к Богу для своей личной материальной выгоды, это тоже преданные, но преданные низкого качества.

----------


## Tulsi d.d.

Возвращаясь к началу темы, я работала в поликлиннике и была в стационарах и Вы не представляете сколько там больных и какими только болезнями они болеют. Это материальный мир, Кали-юга. Кришна здесь не причем. Работая в поликлиннике я не видела ни одного преданного.Так что страдают все: и материалисты и преданные.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Я абсолютно точно знаю!!


Страдает ли вот этот товарищ? Или в легкую чешет спинку?

 






> Хотя даже Иисус Христос просил Бога пронести эту чашу мимо него.


Чайтанья Махапрабху просил также пронести и такую чашу мимо него, как некие проблемы и страдания:

на дханам на джанам на сундарим
кавитам ва джагад-йша камайе

О всемогущий Господь, я не хочу копить богатств, мне не нужны ни прекрасные женщины, ни последователи.



А хотел вот этого:

мама джанмани джанманишваре
бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи

Я хочу только одного – жизнь за жизнью преданно служить Тебе не ожидая ничего взамен.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

"Настоящая любовь – это та любовь, которая останется несокрушимой перед лицом любых испытаний даже «ценой своей крови», даже ценой ВСЕЙ своей крови, а не та, которая может существовать только в тепличных условиях, когда все хорошо."

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый Krishna Parishat das,я не знаю,как можно Бога в пример приводить. В образе Вамана Дева он смиренно просил для себя несколько шагов земли,а забрал всю вселенную...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Иисус Христос тоже не обычное живое существо, он мог выйти из тела и вернуться в него. Наверняка, даже точно это не единственная Его способность. В частности мистических совершенств восемь. А отключить осязание  для йога не проблема. Для нас требуется местная анестезия. Могут человеку во время операции кишки вытащить и положить пока рядом чтобы не мешали, а он не чувствует не страдает.

----------


## Антон Медведев

> А кто-то может ответить,почему такие вещи с преданными случаются?? Во все века таких примеров масса. А какой-то человек,живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью,а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают. Я массу таких примеров знаю. Кто в храмы ходить будет,когда верующие люди страдают,а обыватели наслаждаются жизнью? Меня последние пять лет этот вопрос добивает.


Как правило, за страданиями скрывается сложный комплекс из 4 нижеуказанных факторов. У нас всё очень чётко расписано. 

Можно даже сказать вот так: "Покажите мне человека и его гороскоп, и я скажу какие грехи он совершал в этой и прошлых жизнях". 

Здесь важно учитывать, что по классическим понятиям, преданные Шри Кришны вообще не могут страдать, поэтому страдания существует вообще для совсем уж падших людей Кали-Юги, для всяких Аджамил, Джагаев и Мадхаев, которые буквально доползли до Кали-Юги из адских миров.

Очень важно за оскорблениями следить и знать их наизусть (10 оскорблений Святого Имени и 32 сева-оскобления - Глава 8 "Нектара преданности"). 

*У людей Кали-Юги в 90% случаев в карме наблюдаются следующие провалы: с одной стороны, есть сукрити, с другой стороны, есть серьёзные оскорбления и плохая карма из прошлых жизней, оскорбления и плохая карма зачастую перевешивают, а карма разрушается медленно.*  В сущности, это предложение и есть краткий ответ на вопрос. 

Что у каждого "зашито" в карме, можно легко узнать с помощью гороскопа. 

Если говорить подробно, то всё объясняется сложным комплексом из 4 нижеуказанных факторов.

Обязательно запомните пример с иглой и 100 листьями лотоса, который Шри Шримад Джива Госвами будет приводить ниже, потому что, если, например, в гороскопе нет указаний на мокшу и духовный прогресс в этой жизни (а к этим указателям относятся сильные Дома 4, 8, 12 и особенно Дом 5 как Дом Мантр, Мантра-Сиддх и Дхармы, что особенно важно с учётом того, что в Кали-Югу особенное внимание уделяется повторению Мантр) и весь гороскоп выглядит слабым с духовной точки зрения, то это означает, что плохая карма всё ещё в силе и человек, вероятно, будет перерождаться и страдать. 

*1. МЕДЛЕННО СГОРАЮЩАЯ КАРМА (И ПРАРАБДХА-КАРМА В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ, КОТОРАЯ МОЖЕТ СГОРАТЬ НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ НЕСКОЛЬКИХ ЖИЗНЕЙ).* 

*"Шри Бхакти-Расамрита-Синдху", 1.1.23:* "У тех, кто практикует Шри Вишну-Бхакти, постепенно (kramena) (т.е. не сразу) разрушается апрарабдха, кута, биджа и прарабдха-карма". 

*Комментарий Шри Шримад Дживы Госвами:* _"Слово "kramena" в данном стихе означает, что карма разрушается постепенно (не сразу) в следующем порядке: прарабдха, биджа, кута, апрарабдха. 

Выше в стихе 21 говорилось, что даже прарабдха-карма собакоеда разрушается почти сразу же. 

Здесь обязательно следует понимать, что здесь нет понятия мгновенности, потому что карма разрушается постепенно. 

Если говорить о прарабдха-карме, то можно привести в пример иглу, которая протыкает подшивку из 100 листьев лотоса. 

Кажется, что игла протыкает подшивку мгновенно, но на самом деле, игла идёт постепенно через каждый лист. Точно таким же образом, карма разрушается не сразу, но если говорить о карме дживы в таких понятих как "анади" (то есть того, что карма дживы является безначальной), то мы можем говорить о "мгновенности", которая, на самом деле, с точки зрения обычного времени больше похожа на постепенное явление"._ 

*2. ОЧЕНЬ ПЛОХАЯ КАРМА САМОЙ ДЖИВЫ И ОЧЕНЬ СЕРЬЁЗНЫЕ ГРЕХИ В ПРОШЛОМ.* 

У людей Кали-Юги просто отвратительная карма и очень отвратительный шлейф грехов, который тянется за ними из многих прошлых жизней. 

О видах грехов и воздаянии за них очень подробно рассказывается в "Шри Вараха-Пуране" (Главы 193-212). 

На русский эта Величайшая Пурана не переводилась, но тем, кто знает английский и Хинди, я очень рекомендую найти варианты на английском и на Хинди, они есть в Интернете. 

В "Шри Варахе-Пуране" трансмиграция дживы описана очень подробно. Сначала грешники долго мучаются в адах. Затем они рождаются на Земле в нищих семьях, потому что часть греховной кармы остаётся невыстраданной. 

Затем дживам даётся шанс исправится уже на Земле. 

Но здесь нет места для сентиментальности и жалости, потому что если посмотреть на список грехов из "Шри Вараха-Пураны", то становится ясно, что дживы Кали-Юги, мягко говоря, вообще не заслуживают сострадания. 

*ВАЖНО:* 2 вида неискупаемых грехов, за которые джива навечно отправляется в ады и никогда не получает мокшу. 

Не забывайте также, что у нас существует 2 вида грехов, которые вообще нельзя замолить: 

а) Ненависть к Верховному Господу Шри Хари и оскорбление Верховного Господа Шри Хари (а также все связанные с этой ненавистью грехи - нападение на вайшнавов и т.п.)

б) Умышленное убийство коровы

Об этом рассказывается в "Шри Падма-Пуране". 

"Шри Падма-Пурана", "Бхуми-Кханда", Глава 31, стих 30: "2 вида грешников никогда не получают мокшу....."

*3. СТРАДАНИЯ ПО "МИЛОСТИ" ШРИ КРИШНЫ (ДЛЯ "ОДАРЁННЫХ").* 

Очень редко (для совсем уж "одарённых" джив, как правило, для женщин, падших и шудр, которых действительно порой лучше стегнуть кнутом) - страдания по Милости Шри Кришны - стих 10.88.8 "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (ниже). 

*4. СТРАДАНИЯ КАК РЕЗУЛЬТАТ ОСКОРБЛЕНИЙ ВАЙШНАВОВ* (этот пункт особенно касается критиканов, любителей разносить слухи и т.п.)

Это особенно актуальная тема для западных преданных, которые зачастую не контролируют речь и занимаются праджалпой, не понимая при этом, что Садху-нинда и Вайшнава-нинда - это очень серьёзные оскорбления, за которые джива будет серьёзно страдать. 

При мне, кстати, человек во Вриндаване заболел очень серьёзным заражением крови. Я ещё помню случай, когда один человек вернулся из Вриндавана с туберкулёзом. 

Оба они были критиканами, которые рядились под преданных, оба серьёзно критиковали Шрилу Прабхупаду и все Западные Матхи. 

*Комментарий Шри Шримад Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура к стиху 1.1.22 "Шри Бхакти-Расамрита-Синдху":* _"Но иногда можно видеть как счастливых, так и несчастных преданных. При этом прарабдха-карма таких преданных уже разрушена. Почему такое происходит?

То, что преданный становится счастливым, легко объясняется с помощью цитаты из "Нарада-Панчаратры": 

hari-bhakti-maha-devyah sarva mukty-adi-siddhayah bhuktayash cadbhutas tasyash cetikavad anudrutah

"Бхакти-Йога дарует все совершенства, такие как освобождение (мукти) и счастье в материальном мире (бхукти), все эти совершенства лично приходят к бхакти-йогам для того, чтобы служить им". 

Иногда Верховный Господь Шри Кришна лично может послать преданному различные несчастья. 

"Шримад-Бхагаватам", 10.88.8: "Шри Кришна сказал: “О царь! Если Я благосклонен к кому-либо , Я постепенно лишаю всех его богатств. Другими словами, когда человек, желающий оставить материальное чувственное удовлетворение, все же поглощен окружающими его объектами чувств, то на него обрушиваются несчастья. Для такого человека избавление от этих объектов и есть проявление Моей благосклонности. Когда жена, сыновья и родственники сочтут его жалким неудачником, запутавшимся в своих невзгодах, они отвергнут такого убогого человека.”

Иногда преданный может страдать в результате оскорблений, которые он нанёс Вайшнавам"._ 




> Из книги "Голос любящей Совести" Светланы Лебедевой.


Эта "книга" на 99% противоречит всему Вайшнавизму, а также содержит очень много оскорблений, майавады и пракрита-сахаджии. 

Избегайте её любой ценой, особенно учитывая всё то, что я сказал выше про оскобления. 

"Лебедева" (а за "Лебедевой" скрывается какой-то мужик, который почему-то написал книгу от женского лица) наносит в своей книге очень серьёзные оскорбления Святому Имени, Вайшнавам, Гуру, Мурти Верховного Господа Шри Кришны и множество других оскорблений, а даже чтение подобных оскорблений всегда фатально для духовной практики. 

У нас есть только одна авторитетная книга, составленная в форме вопросов и ответов - это "Шри Джайва-Дхарма" Шри Шримад Бхактивиноды Тхакуры.  

Кроме того, существуют лекции Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, в которых Он также отвечает отвечает на вопросы. 

И лекции Шри Шримад Бхакти Ракшака Шридхара Махараджа (Ачарья-Основатель "Шри Чайтанья-Сарасват-Матха"), которые также часто строятся по принципу "Вопрос-Ответ" - http://audioveda.ru/author?id=20

Но "книга" Лебедевой - это запредельные отклонения, выбросьте её и удалите с жесткого диска.

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый Антон Медведев,вы так много и умно написали,но на вопрос,зачем Богу посылать человеку такие трудности,которые лишают его веры в Бога так и не ответили. С трудностями,помогающими на духовном пути всё понятно. Но для чего те трудности,которые верующего атеистом способны сделать?? Для чего Бог допускал,что бы в конц.лагерях детей священников убивали на глазах их родителей и т.п. вещи??

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Уважаемый Антон Медведев,вы так много и умно написали,но на вопрос,зачем Богу посылать человеку такие трудности,которые лишают его веры в Бога так и не ответили. С трудностями,помогающими на духовном пути всё понятно. Но для чего те трудности,которые верующего атеистом способны сделать?? Для чего Бог допускал,что бы в конц.лагерях детей священников убивали на глазах их родителей и т.п. вещи??


Милан, я уже писала здесь в теме, что веры лишают не трудности. Трудности сами по себе явление нейтральное, типа как нож или вилка. Можно с помощью ножа пищу приготовить, а можно зарезать кого-нибудь. И трудности - то же самое. Искреннего человека они только укрепляют в вере. Если кого-то не укрепляют - значит он не верующий, а лицемер.

----------


## Милана

Уважаемая Красная Шапочка,я тоже так раньше считала,что только не верующий из-за проблем веру потеряет,а вот теперь уже так не считаю...

----------


## Костя

В конце концов эта материальная жизнь полная страданий это наша инициатива. Тут свои законы, сунул палец в огонь будет горячо.
Или вот такое мнение бытует, что некоторых комары кусают, а некоторых нет.
Так вот думается что, кусают они всех одинаково, только кто-то покой теряет только услышав звук, и уже руками махает комары!!! комары!!, а кто-то внимания не обращает, и как будто нет их и все, прилетели и улетели.

----------


## Милана

Нет-нет,про комаров это действительно установленный факт,что они одних больше кусают,а других меньше. Врачи знают,что незадолго до смерти комары перестают кусать человека. Наверное,совсем кровь уже как у мертвеца становится и они такое не едят. Ещё,если горечи в крови много,тоже мало кусают и ещё всякие факторы имеются.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Уважаемая Красная Шапочка,я тоже так раньше считала,что только не верующий из-за проблем веру потеряет,а вот теперь уже так не считаю...


Значит он не верующий.  Что Бог перед ним на задних лапках должен прыгать?

Вы всё этот случай намекаете: пожертвовал землю - пришли болезни. Можно читать Харе Кришна в 5 раз горячее и искренне. Все условия к этому создались: и внешние и внутренние. Через 10 лет достиг духовного мира. Всё ОК.

 Без болезни через 40 лет. С болезнью через 10 лет. Досрочное освобождение, амнистия. Особая милость.
Так трудно разглядеть?

----------


## Александр.Б

> я тоже так раньше считала,что только не верующий из-за проблем веру потеряет,а вот теперь уже так не считаю...


Царица Кунти так считает! Думаю, её пример важнее вашего мнения!

----------


## Милана

> Царица Кунти так считает! Думаю, её пример важнее вашего мнения!


О,да. Царица Кунти! К ней,когда у неё проблемы были, Кришна Сам Лично приходил,что бы их разрешить. Кто ж в таком случае проблемам радоваться не будет??

----------


## Дамир

Миланочка, у вас слишком много свободного времени... !

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> О,да. Царица Кунти! К ней,когда у неё проблемы были, Кришна Сам Лично приходил,что бы их разрешить. Кто ж в таком случае проблемам радоваться не будет??


 А Харе Кришна Мантра это кто и что? Её дал кто?
Если бы не дали, тогда нечего повторять (Тогда можно сказать: Бог не пришел к нам на помощь лично). А дали, то надо повторять. С проблемами еще сильнее повторять и радоваться проблемам, увидеть что с проблемами шаги к Богу стали великанскими.
С учетом, что мы к Богу 1 шаг, а он к нам 100, то встретимся скоро.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Уважаемый Антон Медведев,вы так много и умно написали,но на вопрос,зачем Богу посылать человеку такие трудности,которые лишают его веры в Бога так и не ответили. С трудностями,помогающими на духовном пути всё понятно. Но для чего те трудности,которые верующего атеистом способны сделать?? Для чего Бог допускал,что бы в конц.лагерях детей священников убивали на глазах их родителей и т.п. вещи??


Смотрите дальше: Кришна не только допускал, чтобы убивали детей священников на глазах родителей, Он допукал чтобы шестеро Его старших братьев были зверски убиты на глазах у матери. Как вам? Ужас да? :shok:  Но потом оказалось, что это дети в прошлой жизни были демонами и должны были по проклятию умереть от руки своего отца. И все равно даже они потом получили благо по милости Кришны :smilies: . Как говорится в Бхагавад-гите хитросплетения кармы сложны для понимания и лучше даже не пытаться нашими ограниченными мозгами разобраться в этом вопросе  :doom:

----------


## Милана

Дети-то благо получили,а родители?? Которые это всё видели?? Которые видели,как зверски убивают их детей?? Вы думаете,это благоприятно сказалось на их общении с Богом??

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Дети-то благо получили,а родители?? Которые это всё видели?? Которые видели,как зверски убивают их детей?? Вы думаете,это благоприятно сказалось на их общении с Богом??


Ну Вам же написали чёрным по белому, что эти дети были старшими братьями Кришны. То есть после того, как их убили, у этих же родителей родился Сам Кришна. Так как Вы думаете, это было благоприятно для их общения с Богом или нет?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Почитайте книгу "Соленый хлеб". Она о том как зверски издевались в Советских тюрьмах над армянскими преданными. Они рисковали своими молодыми жизнями, печатая и распространяя книги Прабхупады и в итоге угодили в тюрьму и психушку, где их избивали до инвалидности и кололи психотропные препараты, от которых так сухо во рту, что язык еле передвигается, а они повторяли джапу. В тюрьме голодали и делали себе четки из хлеба. Как видите все эти невзгода не сказались ни их вере, а только укрепили.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Вообще эта книга очень вдохновляет, реально понимаешь, что наши испытания по сравнению с их - просто детский лепет. И это было не в Двапара-югу и даже не 500 лет назад, эти люди и сейчас живы, и что они чувствуют, вы можете узнать изучив их биографию.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> О,да. Царица Кунти! К ней,когда у неё проблемы были, Кришна Сам Лично приходил,что бы их разрешить. Кто ж в таком случае проблемам радоваться не будет??


Ну так и к Вам придёт, если будете искренне взывать к Нему во времена трудностей, а не на форуме бузить, что Он проблемы в чьей-то жизни допускает.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Ну так и к Вам придёт, если будете искренне взывать к Нему во времена трудностей, а не на форуме бузить, что Он проблемы в чьей-то жизни допускает.


 :good:

----------


## Милана

> Ну Вам же написали чёрным по белому, что эти дети были старшими братьями Кришны. То есть после того, как их убили, у этих же родителей родился Сам Кришна. Так как Вы думаете, это было благоприятно для их общения с Богом или нет?


А я не старших братьев Кришны имела в виду,а детей священников,которых в конц.лагерях зверски убивали.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А я не старших братьев Кришны имела в виду,а детей священников,которых в конц.лагерях зверски убивали.


Для их общения с Богом это тоже было благоприятно.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Всё, что Бог делает - благоприятно. Писания не зря называют Его  Всеблагим. Постарайтесь это понять.

----------


## Милана

> Для их общения с Богом это тоже было благоприятно.


Так я же написала,что мне понятно,что,возможно,это было благоприятно для детей. Я хотела спросить,как это "благоприятно"отразилось на их родителях,которые видели,как убивают их детей?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Так я же написала,что мне понятно,что,возможно,это было благоприятно для детей. Я хотела спросить,как это "благоприятно"отразилось на их родителях,которые видели,как убивают их детей?


Для родителей тем более благоприятно, учитывая, что они священники. И повторяю: Кришна - всеблагой. Раз всеблагой, значит всё, что Он делает - благоприятно. Нам иногда сложно понять, в чём эта благоприятность, потому что мы не видим всей картины. А Кришна - видит, и Он всегда посылает дживе то, что для неё наиболее благоприятно.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Я уже писала в этой теме, что несчастья с преданными случаются, потому что Кришна любит Своих преданных. К этому парадоксальному на первый взгляд выводу подводит Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами в заключительной части своего семинара, который так и называется "Почему с преданными происходят плохие вещи". Рекомендую послушать всем, кого волнует этот вопрос. Семинар 2007-го года, прочитан на фестивале Бхакти-сангама в Евпатории.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Милана, читайте внимательно, что вам уже написали. Там эти ответы были уже даны неоднократно. Если вера человека крепка, ничто ее не поколебает. Было приведено немало этому примеров. Бог несентиментален, иногда Он режет, но это можно сравнить во скальпелем хирурга.
Есть история из Шримад Бхагаватам о царе Читракету, он очень хотел сына, и в конце концов получил его, но этот сын был отравлен завистливыми женами царя. Когда это произошло царь был в великом горе, но в итоге он стал великим преданным Господа.
Если вас так беспокоят дети священников, давайте разберем этот пример. Откуда вы знаете, кем бы они выросли, а вдруг из них получились бы преступники? А вдруг бы они деградировали? Если человек осознает истинную природу души, он понимает, что наши родственники нам не принадлежат. Бог дал Бог и взял, и Ему лишь известно когда этому время. Наши близкие лишь временные попутчики нам.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Я так поняла, беспокоят не дети, а родители. Пример царя Читракету в этой связи очень в тему.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Я так поняла, беспокоят не дети, а родители. Пример царя Читракету в этой связи очень в тему.


Да, да, я поняла. Но для благочестивых родителей еще больнее будет, если дети вырастут преступниками. Царя Ангу его сын Вена довел до ручки, он просто сбежал от него в лес, хотя этот сын в свое время тоже ему недешево достался.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Но для благочестивых родителей еще больнее будет, если дети вырастут преступниками.


Факт.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А как поступил Шривас Тхакур, когда умер его сын? Он сказал своим родственникам, чтобы те своими причитаниями не нарушали экстаз Господа Чайтаньи. Понятно, что мы не можем имитировать такой уровень, но в писаниях есть примеры, когда души умерших детей снова призывались в тела, и те говорили своим родителям, что им там хорошо, и они не хотят возвращаться. Если оставляет тело благочестивая душа, человек обладающий знанием, с одной стороны скорбит из-за разлуки с ней, но с другой стороны понимает, что эта душа попадет в лучшие условия. Для это мы изучаем писания, чтобы в тяжелый период жизни помнить, что душа вечна и ее невозможно уничтожить, она просто продолжит свой путь, отработав карму.
Бывает еще так что детьми приходят наши враги из прошлых жизней, специально чтобы доставить нам страдания, привязав к себе,а потом уйдя.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

У нас в ятре есть одна матаджи, ее дочка-преданная оставила тело, но эта женщина стала только серьезней в духовной практике, ее вера ничуть не поколебалась. Хотя она тоже могла спросить: "Кришна, за что мне это? Я же Тебе служила, а Ты такой сякой!"
Есть хороший анекдот на тему:

_Один преданный молится:

- Кришна, почему Ты так несправедлив ко мне? А если я уйду от Тебя к чужому богу, разве Ты не будешь жалеть?

Кришна:

- А с чего бы это Мне жалеть чужого бога?.._

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Я уже писала в этой теме, что несчастья с преданными случаются, потому что Кришна любит Своих преданных.


 Да, об этом ведь речь и идет. О различных выражениях Его любви. Например, повисеть на кресте прибитый гвоздями в жару с утра до вечера.
 В этом и вопрос: Он - вот такой. Он допускает и такие проявления любви, и такой Он и есть.
 Тут просто не вопрос осуждения, а того, что Он - другой совсем. В том числе от того, как Его принято себе представлять по-началу.

----------


## Милана

Да,видимо у меня совсем нулевой уровень преданности,раз я даже читать спокойно о зверствах в конц.лагерях не могу. А когда ещё и с тобой что-то наподобие случится,то вообще начала думать,что что-то не так с Богом.

----------


## Артур

> А вы что под словом преданный понимаете? Только таких личностей как Иисус Христос и Харидас Тхакур или обычные прихожане из храма тоже под это обозначение по вашему мнению подходят?? Хотя даже Иисус Христос просил Бога пронести эту чашу мимо него. Даже Христу не легко на крест идти было. Что же говорить о всех остальных??


Да оставьте вы в покое Иисуса Христа! Вы у церкви разрешение получили?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы у церкви разрешение получили?


А там дают? :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да,видимо у меня совсем нулевой уровень преданности,раз я даже читать спокойно о зверствах в конц.лагерях не могу.


Милана, у вас большой уровень погружения в чужую карму))
(Это проходит, когда перестаешь смотреть телик и читать газеты)
 :smilies:

----------


## Милана

> Милана, у вас большой уровень погружения в чужую карму))
> (Это проходит, когда перестаешь смотреть телик и читать газеты)


Да у меня и без фильмов хватает. Я страшные фильмы никогда не смотрю. Дело не в фильмах. Жизнь на Земле такая,что почти все люди,хоть раз в жизни думали о самоубийстве. Фильмы тут ни при чём,к сожалению.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И все-таки попробуйте не смотреть.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Да,видимо у меня совсем нулевой уровень преданности,раз я даже читать спокойно о зверствах в конц.лагерях не могу. А когда ещё и с тобой что-то наподобие случится,то вообще начала думать,что что-то не так с Богом.


В ваших устах это звучит так, что Бог несправедлив, а вы очень сострадательны и благочестивы. Если вы не можете спокойно читать о зверствах в концлагерях, что же с вами будет, когда вы почитаете о том, какие мучения существуют в аду? Но, заметьте, в ад так просто не попадают, а кого-то ад может настигнуть и на этой планете. Вы изначально не учитываете возможность наличия плохой кармы за плечами тех священников, которых вы так защищаете. Даже тот факт, что они кушали мясо уже достаточен, чтобы за него заплатить страданиями. И необязательно, что это уменьшит их веру в Бога, если они имеют настоящий духовный опыт.

----------


## Милана

Да дело не только в мясе. И вегетарианцы от невыносимой жизни в петлю лезут.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Они были вегетараианцами с рождения и в течение многих жизней? Если человек не кушает мясо несколько лет, это еще не гарантия, что ему прощены тонны мяса, которые он наел за множество жизней. Но, как вы верно говорите, дело не только в мясе, причин страданий множество. И самая первая из них, это то что мы находимся в материальном мире. Поэтому здесь страдания неизбежны. Даже если человек достиг уровня святости, он также будет сталкиваться с разными проблемами, но его уровень восприятия их вовсем другой.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Да дело не только в мясе. И вегетарианцы от невыносимой жизни в петлю лезут.


Иногда люди пытаются огородиться от всех заперевшись в 4-х стенах. Вроде избавились от страданий, которые приносят окружение. Но от себя не убежишь. И начинается так называемое "Горе от своего ума". Типа тихого помешательства. 
Человек активен по своей природе, ему нужно живое общение с людьми. Занятие. Работа. Или хотя бы хобби: для женщин, если нет детей, то хотя бы: вязание, шитье, уход за огородом и т.д. Для мужчин или полноценная работа или какое нибудь простое ремесло, художество, тот же огород. Если это совершается еще как служение Богу, то он становится просто счастливым.
А в петлю лезут - это ошибки некоторых запутавшихся людей, которые ничего не хотят делать, от безделья, 12 часового сна  и т.д.

----------


## Артур

> А там дают?


Наверное, если хорошо себя вести будешь.

----------


## Артур

Преданные страдают  :cry: 
Зачем тогда предаваться если преданные страдают?

----------


## Артур

Всему виной дух "я хочу наслаждаться". "Не надо мне никаких проблем". В итоге человек сам себе причиняет страдания.

----------


## Дамир



----------


## Артур

:crazy:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Привет, друзья!  :smilies: 




> А какой-то человек, живущий  явно греховно наслаждается жизнью, а верующие люди вот так жестоко страдают.


Вы сравниваете верующих с вашими соседями, а почему с ними, а не с какими-нибудь сомалийцами, которые жестоко страдают и умирают молодыми? Или у вас есть какая-то иерархия людей, разделение по цвету кожи или как? Давайте отойдем от обсуждения ваших неверующих соседей и будем, действительно, сравнивать, как страдают вайшнавы по сравнению с сомалийцами. И все, тема закрыта - мы живем как цари по сравнению с ними.

У меня такое впечатление, что в этой теме многие низвели Бога до своего слуги, который должен им давать что-то по их заслугам. Это очень странное мнение, ведь в Бхагавад Гите Кришна совершенно точно, с абсолютной логикой, утверждает, что он не вмешивается в дела материального мира, и никто от него не отдален, никто не приближен. Вы можете себе представить Бога, которого волнует наличие у вас автомобиля хорошей или плохой марки? Вряд ли. Так почему вы думаете, что Бога может хотя бы чуть-чуть волновать есть ли у вас рак, оторвало ли вам руку или погибли все ваши родные? Думать так - такая же глупость и бессмыслица, как молиться о приобретении бриллиантового кольца.

Цитирую главу 5, 14:



> Бог установил мировой порядок, но сам остается в нем бездеятелен. Божество не вмешивается в мирские дела людей [...] Оно даже не соединяет действия с последствиями этих действий. Все это - совершает природа. Все дела, все работы, вся карма - принадлежат природе, а не Божеству.


И это чистая, абсолютная логика.

Вы видите конечный результат, следствие - верующие страдают физически больше, чем атеисты; или праведники живут хуже, чем алчные и жестокие бизнесмены. Почему вас это удивляет? Ищите причину в природе, и все станет на свои места. Для меня, например, очевидно, что вайшнавы вполне могут гораздо чаще болеть раком печени или легких - обычные люди не едят столько специй с едой, они могут не пить столько молока, содержащего (к сожалению) гормоны и антибиотики; они не дышат постоянно дымом благовоний, в котором множество канцерогенов (а храмы у нас и в Азии проветриваются куда хуже). Это не означает, что я против всего этого - я просто предлагаю делать это, принимая в т.ч. и негативные последствия (а положительные перевешивают). Зачем удивляться, что вегетарианец получил анемию или недостаток b12, что повлекло какие-нибудь тяжкие болезни? У вас был выбор - есть мясо или не есть его, вы выбрали сознательно второй путь - так примите на себя со смирением и отрицательные последствия этого выбора, вплоть до смерти. Почему нет, разве это имеет какое-то значение?

Вас удивляет, почему верующие бедны и умирают в молодости, африканские дети умирают от голода, а жестокие и греховные люди зарабатывают капиталы и живут до старости? Для всего этого есть материальная причина. И, естественно, попирая других людей, жестоко отбирая у всех средства - можно стать богатым. А богатые и лучше питаются, и медицина им доступна лучшая. Что ж удивительного, что они счастливо живут до глубокой старости? Но нет, мы требуем от Бога, чтобы он начал судить всех немедленно, прямо в этой жизни  :smilies:  причем, в соответствии с нашими невежественными представлениями об устройстве мира.

Милана, я вам советую просто читать Бхагавад Гиту. И Библию, особенно притчу про разбойника, который очень много лет грешил - убивал и крал, но был прощён на кресте после секундного раскаяния - эта притча скрывает в себе чрезвычайно важную суть того, что вы ищите. Сможете понять эту суть - сильно полегчает. Большинство людей, даже верующих, просто в ужасе от того, что Бог может простить за одну секунду того, кто, может быть, убил тысячу невинных людей в течении своей жизни.

П.С. На абсолютную истину не претендую. Вполне могу ошибаться в своих рассуждениях.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Со многим согласен, что надо практично подходить к вещам, но вот это мне кажется уже  перебор:



> Зачем удивляться, что вегетарианец получил анемию или недостаток b12, что повлекло какие-нибудь тяжкие болезни? У вас был выбор - есть мясо или не есть его, вы выбрали сознательно второй путь - так примите на себя со смирением и отрицательные последствия этого выбора, вплоть до смерти. Почему нет, разве это имеет какое-то значение?


 Это косвенная проповедь мясоедения. Желательно бы на таком форуме такие примеры не приводить. Плюс ко всему спорный вопрос. Нужны доказательства, статистика ... 
Я вам логически могу доказать, что вы состарились и умерли от того, что пили воду.
*
О вреде огурцов
*
Огурцы вас погубят! Каждый съеденный огурец приближает вас к смерти. Удивительно, как думающие люди до сих пор не распознали смертоносности этого растительного продукта и даже прибегают к его названию для сравнения в положительном смысле («как огурчик!»). И несмотря ни на что, производство консервированных огурцов растет.

С огурцами связаны все главные телесные недуги и все вообще людские несчастья.

    Практически все люди, страдающие хроническими заболеваниями, ели огурцы. Эффект явно кумулятивен.
    99,9% всех людей, умерших от рака, при жизни ели огурцы.
    100% всех солдат ели огурцы.
    99,7% всех лиц, ставших жертвами автомобильных и авиационных катастроф, употребляли огурцы в пищу в течение двух недель, предшествовавших фатальному несчастному случаю.
    93,1% всех малолетних преступников происходят из семей, где огурцы потребляли постоянно.

Есть данные и о том, что вредное действие огурцов сказывается очень долго: среди людей, родившихся в 1839 г. и питавшихся впоследствии огурцами, смертность равна 100%. Все лица рождения 1869...1879 гг. имеют дряблую морщинистую кожу, потеряли почти все зубы, практически ослепли (если болезни, вызванные потреблением огурцов, не свели их уже давно в могилу). Еще более убедителен результат, полученный известным коллективом ученых-медиков: морские свинки, которым принудительно скармливали по 20 фунтов огурцов в день в течение месяца, потеряли всякий аппетит!

Единственный способ избежать вредного действия огурцов – изменить диету. Ешьте, например, суп из болотных орхидей. От него, насколько нам известно, еще никто не умирал.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Со многим согласен, что надо практично подходить к вещам, но вот это мне кажется уже  перебор:
> Это косвенная проповедь мясоедения. Желательно бы на таком форуме такие примеры не приводить. Плюс ко всему спорный вопрос.


Это разумный подход, а не проповедь  :smilies:  Я вегетарианец, естественно, было бы забавно, если бы говорил тут о Кришне и уплетал коровку, согласитесь. Плюс, странно было бы, если среди вегетарианцев нельзя было обсуждать мясоедение. Как бороться с чем-то, если не понимаешь его сути или как ребенок, закрываешь уши типа "не хочу слышать"?)

Насчет воды и огурцов не могу спорить, может, так и есть :D а вот с мясом/рыбой вопрос сложный. Не могу спорить с тем, что это универсальный продукт, находящийся на вершине пищевой цепочки, и содержащий практически все необходимое для жизни. Заметьте, почти никто не становится вегетарианцем только потому что мясо категорически вредно именно для физического тела. Оно прекрасно и легко поддерживает тело, хотя ровно так же легко уничтожает умственное и духовное. И, конечно, у всех разные организмы, разные заболевания, разная всасываемость кишечника и прочее. Один на вегетарианской диете будет толстеть и молодеть, а другой худеть и получать анемию, ибо у него ворсинок в кишечнике мало. Неправильная вегетарианская диета ведет к болезням (ровно как и чистая мясная ведет к смерти, вспомните китайцев древних). Это факт, и зачем на него глаза закрывать? Врачи успешно прописывают пациентам красное мясо и они вылечиваются, это тоже научный факт.

Несомненно, всем надо бы быть вегетарианцами  :smilies:  но если при этом здоровье ухудшается - надо не бояться для себя лично подбирать нужную диету и есть какие-нибудь дополнительные гранаты с гречкой  :smilies:  а уж точно не винить Бога в том, что у него нехватка железа по сравнению с греховными мясоедами (как тут пытались некоторые делать). Это нормально и никаким принципам не противоречит. Вот и все, что я хотел сказать своей "мясопропагандой", хаха  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Плюс, странно было бы, если среди вегетарианцев нельзя было обсуждать мясоедение. Как бороться с чем-то, если не понимаешь его сути или как ребенок, закрываешь уши типа "не хочу слышать"?)


Дан принцип -* Ахимса* - ненасилие. Это достаточный аргумент. Что тут еще обсуждать, какую суть.


А если какие то  врачи ничего не знают кроме:  анализов мочи, кала и крови и  пары лакмусовых бумажек, которые они туда суют и последующее лечение с помощью  мощных атибиотиков.
Никакие диагнозы по частоте пульса и дисбаланса дош, лечение травами , массажем, лучами солнца, молитвами им впомине не известны, то лечитесь красным мясом, методом научного тыка. Но подозреваю, что вместе с улучшением и поправкой в одной болезни появится букет из других трех болезней.

А Бога то особо, никто не винит в этом.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Не могу спорить с тем, что это универсальный продукт, находящийся на вершине пищевой цепочки, и содержащий практически все необходимое для жизни. Заметьте, почти никто не становится вегетарианцем только потому что мясо категорически вредно именно для физического тела. Оно прекрасно и легко поддерживает тело, хотя ровно так же легко уничтожает умственное и духовное.


Боюсь, Прабху, Вы плохо владеете темой.

1-"Журнал Американской ассоциации врачей" 1961г: "Переход на вегетарианскую диету в 90-97% случаев предотвращает развитие сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний". Проводимые с тех пор исследования неопровержимо доказали, что после алкоголизма и курения употребление в пищу мяса является главной причиной смертности в Западной Европе, США, Австралии и других развитых странах.

2-Что касается раковых заболеваний, то исследования последних 20 лет со всей определенностью указывают на существование зависимости между употреблением в пищу мяса и раком толстой  и прямой кишки, молочных желез и матки. Рак этих органов встречается крайне редко у тех, кто употребляет мясо в небольшои количестве или не ест его совсем (к их числу относятся адвентисты седьмого дня, японцы и индийцы), но широко распространен среди тех, кто питается мясом.

Причины этого:
1- пищеварительный тракт человека не приспособлен к перевариванию мяса
2- мясо обрабатывают специальными химикатами.
3- мясо содержит повышенное количество холестерина и белка, а избыточное потребление белка не только бесполезно, но и наносит большой вред организму

Для того чтобы мясо хорошо переваривалось, его нужно запивать алкоголем.

А по поводу анемий, это заболевание свойственно больше не вегетарианцам, а веганам, поскольку молоко и молочные продукты содержат все необходимые полезные вещества.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Раз уж речь зашла о болезнях и их лечении достойным способом, немного напишу:

Вспомните историю со Шрилой Прабхупадой когда он заболел в детстве и один врач "Умник" прописал ему куриный бульон.
Он всеми способами отверг это и вылечился совершенно другим способом не противоречащим Ахимсе.

Вспомните как он заболел кровавой диареей и мать вылечила его  с помощью баклажанов с черной солью.
В России, чтобы такую болезнь вылечить надо пять раз сдать кал, мочу, кровь.
И будут 2 недели 2 раза в день вкалывать в задницу уколы антибиотики. И таблетки по три раза в день, которые убьют всю микрофлору в кишечнике и желудке как вредную, так и полезную. А потом за баснословные деньги вам пропишут таблетки которые делаются из состава телячьего желудка, чтобы восстановить микрофлору.  
Восстановить микрофлору можно с помощью йогурта.

Вспомните как Шрила Прабхупада лечился солнцем и массажем и категорически запретил отдавать его в больницу.

Некоторые, вылечили рак крови с помощью употребления большого количества листьев Туласи и молока.
А врачи развели руками и не смогли никак помочь, предрекли смерть.

Варианты всегда есть, разумеется надо выбрать достойные.


В крайнем случае, если уж совсем нет выхода, то проще сменить тело на новое. И благодарить за это Бога.

Кто то может возразить : Не надо фанатеть и лечиться всеми способами.
Но фанатеть здесь не помешает. Иначе оправдывая себя можно всю жизнь есть мясо и рыбу. А окажется, что и от болезней не избавился и попал в более глубокую трясину.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Боюсь, Прабху, Вы плохо владеете темой.


Возможно  :smilies:  есть разные точки зрения на это дело, вегетарианец приводит аргументы против мяса, а мясоеды, в свою очередь, порой очень даже убедительно приводят противоположные аргументы. Я предпочитаю вообще не вмешиваться в это дело, потому что это пустой спор. Какая разница, вредно ли для тела не есть мясо или полезно? И обсуждать этот вопрос нужно в другой плоскости.

Правда, возможно, мне просто повезло - к счастью, я без мяса и физически лучше себя чувствую в миллион раз. Надеюсь, даже если что-то и будет не очень хорошо со здоровьем - я найду в себе силы не менять мнения  :smilies:  хаха, ну а так-то вдруг я безвольный червяк, печально будет :D




> В крайнем случае, если уж совсем нет выхода, то проще сменить тело на новое. И благодарить за это Бога.


Конечно же, вы правы  :smilies:  и именно это я имел ввиду, говоря, что Бога не волнует ничего физическое, как и нас не должно это волновать. Нужно следовать правильному пути, а если что-то в этом мире с этим путем в конфликт вступает.. все есть как должно быть.

В общем, я таки остаюсь при своем мнении..  :smilies:  Кришна не посылает и не хочет посылать преданным испытания или какие-то особые физические страдания по сравнению с другими людьми, о которых Милана говорила (ее соседи и пр.). Мы все живем в одном мире, в одной природе и все крутимся в одной причинно-следственной ловушке. Если и есть статистика, что преданные больше страдают физически - ну, для этого есть такие же физические причины (до которых, может быть, мы просто и не можем додуматься и распознать их), не стоит на этом вообще заострять внимание.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Дан принцип -*Ахимса* - ненасилие. Это достаточный аргумент. Что тут еще обсуждать, какую суть.


Простите, если спрошу не в такт - флуд, конечно, но создавать отдельную тему не хочу как-то. Как относится ахимса к вам самому? Т.е. ненасилие очевидным образом включает в себя так же и непричинение вреда самому себе, вряд ли стоит отделять себя от других живых существ. Так что, как решать вопрос, например, с ядовитой змеей, которая тебя укусит и ты умрешь - если нет иного выхода, кроме как либо убить змею, либо получить смертельный укус? Вот так-то навскидку ахимса нарушится в обоих случаях. Пример не очень удачный, но можно привести массу других.

----------


## Милана

Интересно,а от змеиного укуса как  долго умирают и как больно??

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Простите, если спрошу не в такт - флуд, конечно, но создавать отдельную тему не хочу как-то. Как относится ахимса к вам самому? Т.е. ненасилие очевидным образом включает в себя так же и непричинение вреда самому себе, вряд ли стоит отделять себя от других живых существ.


К счастью, я практикуя вегетарианство 23 года никакой анемией не болею. И практически не знаю, что такое болезни.(Дай Бог не сглазить) За исключением редкой простуды. В эту зиму и её не было. Ну может изредка раз в два месяца головная боль, ито знаю причину:после того ка по магазинам набегаешься в суете.

Масса людей вегетарианцы всю жизнь. Большинство вайшнавов здоровые, энергичные люди. Может и есть какой то процент больных, но в миру многие мясоеды просто не выходят из больниц и лекарственных препаратов. В старости перебои в работе тела - это нормальное явление.

До вегетарианства жил как все и были периодические болезни. С принятием вегетарианства они все ушли. 


Вегетарианцы бывают разного телосложения: и относительно худые и нормальные и упитанные, масса примеров. Т.е. это скорее зависит от врожденной конституции человека, чем от вегетарианства или мясоедения.

Какое насилие над самим собой? Мне никакие аргументы не нужны. Нормальное здоровье критерий всего.

Точнее не ахимса и вегетарианство, а Прасадаедение. Это более серьезный аргумент и наиболее важен, чем просто вегетарианство.




> Так что, как решать вопрос, например, с ядовитой змеей, которая тебя укусит и ты умрешь - если нет иного выхода, кроме как либо убить змею, либо получить смертельный укус? Вот так-то навскидку ахимса нарушится в обоих случаях. Пример не очень удачный, но можно привести массу других.


С ядовитой змеёй это отдельные отношения. Если вы её увидели то шастрами разрешается её сразу убить. И описывается что она получает благо.
Пример из жизни Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Когда он жил в Бенгалии к ним в комнату заползла ядовитая змея. Он немедленно убил её палкой. Не помню кто там был с ним рядом., но тот человек удивился такому поведению святого человека. Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати описал опираясь на шастры, какое живое существо получает тело змеи и что нужно делать.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> С ядовитой змеёй это отдельные отношения.


Спасибо! Так и знал, что пример не очень удачный, и поэтому ответа на вопрос не получил. Сменю на такой - к вам в комнату вбегает человек с ножом и желает вас немедленно убить. Дать ему убить себя будет нарушением ахимсы по отношению к себе, убить его - нарушением ахимсы по отношению к нему. Что же делать?

Ну вот по поводу защиты детей или женщин в подобных случаях - в Бхагавата-Пуране все точно описано, надо защищать и этот долг ясно виден. А вот что делать, когда тебя самого это касается, в чем долг заключается?

Простите, если кажется, что я вас пытаюсь на чем-то "подловить". Ни в коем случае! Меня просто очень волнует такой вопрос.

П.С. И мой вопрос "Как относится ахимса к вам самому?" никак с вегетарианством не связан, зря ответили :D это все в одном абзаце про змею было, к ней и относилось. Тем не менее, очень рад за вас, тоже хочу :D

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Простите, если кажется, что я вас пытаюсь на чем-то "подловить". Ни в коем случае! Меня просто очень волнует такой вопрос.


Да нет, все нормально. В шастрах всё прописано и довольно практично.
К сожалению я цитат сейчас не найду, но в шастрах перечислены виды агрессоров: тот кто посягает на ваше имущество, на вашу жену, на вашу жизнь ...  считаются агрессором.
Разрешено применить к ним особые меры вплоть до уничтожения. Надо найти цитаты для точности и в лекциях Шрила Прабхупада об этом где то говорит.

Даже комар который пьет вашу кровь считается агрессором. Вроде как разрешено его убить и не будет особым грехом.
Но поскольку он живое существо и существует еще такое понятие как джива-апарадха, то лучше все таки комара почтительно с себя стряхнуть не лишая жизни.

----------


## Дамир

Да Krishna Parishat, шесть видов злодеев : Крадущие чужих жён, завладевающие чужой землёй, крадущие чужое имущество, поджигатели, отравители и нападающие со смертоносным оружием. Убивая их, Человек не навлекает на себя греха !!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Спасибо!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Ура! Спасибо, друзья) надо бы мне шастры уже начать читать, что ли, дураку.. хорошая мысля приходит опосля :D

----------


## Милана

Скажите,пожалуйста,а сильными депрессиями все страдают,кто на этой планете живёт?

----------


## николааевич

> Скажите,пожалуйста,а сильными депрессиями все страдают,кто на этой планете живёт?


Нет, только эгоисты. Причем они страдают везде.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Депрессиями не страдают, ими наслаждаются  :smilies:  Страдают у хирурга или стоматолога, там реальная боль. А в депрессии человек сам собой любуется - "ах, какой я несчастный..."

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Скажите,пожалуйста,а сильными депрессиями все страдают,кто на этой планете живёт?


Я не знаю насчет всех, но если помощь нужна Вам, пишите в личку.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Скажите,пожалуйста,а сильными депрессиями все страдают,кто на этой планете живёт?


Разные категории - по-разному.
И есть отдельно то, что видимо наибольшие депрессии - у самых лучших, кто уже реально находится на стадии освобождения.

----------


## Милана

Один из самых богатых людей в мире вчера умер,предположительно из-за самоубийства. Страдал сильной депрессией. Вот так... Странно,почему у миллионеров такой высокий процент самоубийств? Вроде всё есть,что бы радоваться жизнью.

----------


## Артур

> Один из самых богатых людей в мире вчера умер,предположительно из-за самоубийства. Страдал сильной депрессией. Вот так... Странно,почему у миллионеров такой высокий процент самоубийств? Вроде всё есть,что бы радоваться жизнью.


так он богатство своё вроде распродал же за долги?

----------


## николааевич

> Один из самых богатых людей в мире вчера умер,предположительно из-за самоубийства. Страдал сильной депрессией. Вот так... Странно,почему у миллионеров такой высокий процент самоубийств? Вроде всё есть,что бы радоваться жизнью.


У Вас очень велико желание искать в других недостатки - это bad karma.

----------


## Милана

> У Вас очень велико желание искать в других недостатки - это bad karma.


А где тут поиск недостатков? Просто любопытство.

----------


## николааевич

> А где тут поиск недостатков? Просто любопытство.


Ваши депрессии и есть результат такого "простого" любопытства. Любопытствуйте дальше.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Стих в тему попался ШБ10.14.8 По-мойму, оч хорошо объясняет причину страданий преданных. И, что важно, объясняет, как преданный должен их воспринимать и реагировать.

тат те 'нукампам су-самйкшамано
бхунджана эватма-кртам випакам
хрд-ваг-вапурбхир видадхан намас те
джйвета йо мукти-паде са дайа-бхак

Мой дорогой Господь, тот, кто смиренно ждет, когда Ты прольешь на него Свою беспричинную милость, терпеливо снося все последствия своих прошлых ошибок и почитая Тебя в сердце, словами и телом, несомненно, достоин освобождения, которое становится его законным правом.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Шридхара Свами объясняет в своем комментарии, что, подобно сыну, которому для получения наследства от отца надо просто оставаться в живых, тот, кто просто поддерживает свою жизнь в сознании Кришны, следуя регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги, получает право на милость Верховного Господа. Другими словами, его обязательно заберут в царство Бога.

Слово су-самйкшамана указывает на то, что преданный терпеливо ждет милости Всевышнего, перенося все невзгоды, посланные ему за былые грехи. Господь Кришна объясняет в «Бхагавад-гите», что преданному, целиком посвятившему свою жизнь Господу, не придется страдать от последствий своих прошлых поступков. Однако в уме его может сохраняться тень желания грешить. Поэтому милостивый Господь устраняет остатки желания наслаждаться здесь, посылая преданному наказания, которые иногда напоминают возмездие за грехи. Основная цель, с которой Бог создал материальный мир, — устранить в живых существах стремление наслаждаться независимо от Бога, и потому наказание, которое причитается за каждый конкретный проступок, самым эффективным образом уничтожает умонастроение, породившее его. Несмотря на то что преданный посвящает все свои силы служению Господу, до тех пор пока он не обрел совершенное сознание Кришны, в его сердце может оставаться некоторая склонность наслаждаться ложным счастьем этого мира. Чтобы устранить этот дух наслаждения, Господь ставит Своих преданных в особые ситуации. Страдания, которые испытывает искренний преданный, по сути дела, не являются кармическими последствиями его поступков; это особая милость Господа, побуждающая преданного избавиться от привязанности к материи и помогающая ему вернуться домой, обратно к Богу.

Искренний преданный от всего сердца желает вернуться обратно в обитель Бога. Именно поэтому он безропотно принимает милосердные наказания Господа и непрестанно выражает Ему почтение телом, словами и сердцем. Такой искренний слуга Бога, почитающий любые трудности малой ценой, которую нужно заплатить, чтобы обрести возможность лично общаться с Ним, без сомнения становится законным наследником Бога, на что указывают в этом стихе слова дайа-бхак. Подобно тому как невозможно приблизиться к солнцу, не превратившись в огонь, невозможно стать приближенным Высшей Чистоты, Господа Кришны, не пройдя перед этим тщательного очищения, которое может показаться болезненным. Однако на самом деле страдания, которые выпадают на долю преданного, — не что иное, как сильнодействующее лекарство, прописанное ему Самим Господом.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Да, до того, как он получит милость Мукунды - одно.
После - другое совсем.
И оба момента - могут темы касаться.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Депрессиями не страдают, ими наслаждаются ... А в депрессии человек сам собой любуется...


Иногда не наслаждаются, а просто не знают что делать...

----------


## Светлана )

Заниматься чем-нибудь практическим в качестве служения. Депрессии не хватит места, если ум, разум, душа и тело заняты служением.

----------


## Dimas

*“По Своей беспричинной милости Господь Васудева наказывает провинившихся преданных так, чтобы им еще сильнее захотелось вернуться к Его лотосным стопам. Развив в себе это желание, такие преданные в следующей жизни возвращаются домой, к Богу.”*

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.8 ТЕКСТ 29

ахо каштам бхрашто 'хам атмаватам анупатхад йад-вимукта- самаста-сангасйа вивикта-пунйаранйа-шаранасйатмавата атмани сарвешам атманам бхагавати васудеве тад-анушравана-манана-санкиртанарадхананусмаранабхийогенашунйа-сакала-йамена калена самавешитам самахитам картснйена манас тат ту пунар мамабудхасйаран мрига-сутам ану парисусрава.

ахо каштам - увы, какое несчастье; бхраштах - сбившийся; ахам - я; атма-ватам - великих преданных, достигших совершенства; анупатхат - с пути жизни; йат - который; вимукта-самаста-сангасйа - покинувшего дом и расставшегося с родными детьми; вивикта - уединенный; пунйа-аранйа - священный лес; шаранасйа - того, кто сделал своим прибежищем; атма-ватах - того, кто утвердился на духовном уровне; атмани - в Сверхдуше; сарвешам - всех; атманам - живых существ; бхагавати - в Верховной Личности Бога; васудеве - в Господе Васудеве; тат - о Нем; анушравана - постоянным слушанием; манана - размышлением; санкиртана - воспеванием; арадхана - поклонением; анусмарана - постоянным памятованием; абхийогена - поглощенностью; ашунйа - заполненных; сакала-йамена - состоящим из промежутков; калена - временем; самавешитам - утвержденный в таком положении; самахитам - сосредоточенный; картснйена - полностью; манах - ум; тат - тот (ум); ту - но; пунах - опять; мама - мой; абудхасйа - величайшего глупца; арат - с огромного расстояния; мрига-сутам - сына оленя; ану - из-за; парисусрава - упал.

Воплотившись в облике оленя, Махараджа Бхарата сокрушался: Какое несчастье постигло меня! Я сбился с пути, которым идут осознавшие себя души. Чтобы достичь духовного совершенства, я покинул свой дом, жену, сыновей и поселился в лесу, в уединенном святом месте. Там я обуздал чувства, постиг свою духовную природу и неустанно служил Верховной Личности, Господу Васудеве. Я слушал о Нем, размышлял и памятовал, воспевал Его, поклонялся Ему, и в конце концов мои усилия принесли успех: ум мой всегда был поглощен преданным служением. Но потом из- за моей глупости у меня вновь возникла материальная привязанность - на этот раз к олененку. И теперь я получил тело оленя и погубил свое преданное служение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В прошлой жизни Махараджа Бхарата усердно занимался преданным служением и благодаря этому теперь, в теле оленя, помнил, что раньше находился на духовном уровне. Совершив большую ошибку - привязавшись к олененку, - он сошел с пути преданного служения и вынужден был получить тело оленя. Об этом важно помнить каждому преданному. Если мы будем совершать действия, недостойные преданного, думая, что полностью посвятили себя преданному служению и потому имеем право делать все, что угодно, тогда нам придется страдать. Подобно Махарадже Бхарате, мы получим тело, которое сильно ограничит наши возможности служить Господу. По-настоящему заниматься преданным служением можно только в человеческом теле; если же мы, идя на поводу у своих чувств, откажемся от служения Господу, то, несомненно, будем наказаны. Разумеется, наказание, которое Господь посылает преданному, отличается от наказания, которому подвергаются обыкновенные люди, материалисты. По Своей беспричинной милости Господь Васудева наказывает провинившихся преданных так, чтобы им еще сильнее захотелось вернуться к Его лотосным стопам. Развив в себе это желание, такие преданные в следующей жизни возвращаются домой, к Богу.

В этом стихе очень подробно описывается процесс преданного служения: тад-анушравана-манана-санкиртанарадхананусмаранабхийогена . Нужно непрерывно прославлять Господа и слушать повествования о Его славе. О том же самом говорится в "Бхагавад-гите" (9.14): сататам киртайанто мам йатанташ ча дридха- вратах . Человек, вставший на путь сознания Кришны, должен строго следить, чтобы ни одно мгновение его жизни не проходило впустую: каждую минуту нужно помнить и прославлять качества и деяния Верховной Личности Бога. На примере Своих преданных, а также на собственном примере Кришна учит нас правильно относиться к преданному служению. Так, история Махараджи Бхараты показывает нам, что, занимаясь преданным служением, нужно быть чрезвычайно осторожным. Если мы хотим, чтобы наш ум не отвлекался ни на что постороннее, то должны непрестанно занимать его преданным служением. Члены Международного общества сознания Кришны полностью посвящают себя проповеди сознания Кришны, и все же им следует извлечь урок из истории Махараджи Бхараты и быть очень осмотрительными. Они не должны тратить ни минуты на пустые разговоры, чрезмерный сон или чревоугодие. Есть не запрещается, но если мы станем есть сверх меры, то, естественно, и спать будем больше, чем требуется. Это усилит в нас желание наслаждаться материальной жизнью, а значит, мы рискуем попасть в низшие формы и стать оленем, собакой или кошкой. В этом случае наше духовное развитие на какое-то время остановится. Поэтому лучше всего - последовать совету Шрилы Рупы Госвами: авйартха-калатвам . Мы должны построить свою жизнь так, чтобы каждое ее мгновение использовать только для преданного служения. Тогда мы можем быть уверены, что в конце жизни вернемся домой, к Богу.

----------

